# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  تفصيلات الرسوم

## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]رسوم السلبطة هي اللي بتشمل كل الرسوم اللي انذكرت  :Db465236ff: 

يسلمو  :Smile: [/align]

----------


## Sc®ipt

ههههههههههههههه
يا جماعة الخير انا بدرس موازي و ساعتي ب 45 و رسوم فصليه 96 بس الي بقهر انه عندي رسوم تأمين اسنان 4 دنانير كل فصل بالإضافة للمطبوعات 5 دنانير و بحياتي ما شفت شي منهم و هدول همه السلبطة

----------


## وردة الأمل

هههههههههه يا حرام والله الطالب مسكين

----------


## روالاميرةرو

اه والله
انا طالبة وبدفع كل فصل 140 دينار هيك 
زور وبهتان

----------

